# SWOAPE Secretary Nominations



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Here is the description for Secretary, again provided by Roger:

Secretary: Provides administrative support for the Presidency
a. Takes notes at meetings
i. Records decisions and assignments
ii. Reads minutes from previous meetings
1. Provides organizational memory so we don’t forget great things we decided last time
b. Assists in distributing communications when necessary
c. Often the contact for outside communications
d. Often ensures club bylaws are being followed, meetings stay on schedule, etc.

In my opinion, the Secretary should either be able to write very fast or have a laptop and the ability to type well  

My nomination for Secretary would be Renee (duchessren). She hasn't been to a meeting yet but I have been on a few shrimp/LFS expeditions with her and she seems like a good candidate. Would someone like to second the nomination or nominate someone else?

Once we get some nominations in, I can start a poll for the various positions and we can vote via the forum. It will be a public poll so everyone should be able to see the results. I will also send out an e-mail to everyone with a link to the Poll Thread so folks can vote. I know some don't get to the forum very often so hopefully they will vote after an e-mail reminder


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I 2nd the nomination. Hopefully, Renee is interested.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm not sure if Renee wants to accept the Secretary nomination after reading this thread. I still would like to keep her nomination active and recommend her for the Secretary position even if it is only for the next three months or so.

Renee are you interested in the Secretary position? You did say in your other thread that you would be down here to visit family and friends and this would give you justification to make the trip each month 

Rob, do you still second the nomination even though Renee is moving?


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

I'll accept the secretary position for as long as the move to Cleveland allows. Hell, if nothing else, it'll give me a good reason to keep coming back to Dayton at least once a month.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I don't think Renee is interested in the Secretary Position since she moved to Cleveland so I would like to nominate Chris and Allen for the combined VP/Secretary position for 2008.


----------

